# Range Report: Guilty Pleasure



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

As people may or may not know from a previous post. I just recently bought a kimber stainless pro carry II. My first kimber and first 1911 at that. Well I liked the gun so much. I decided (thank you visa) to buy another one. I got the Kimber CDP II 1911 .45 acp. I shot 50 rounds and had ZERO problems, except a manual error. I didn't push the magazine all the way in by a little and it failed to load once, but no real big deal. Better than my stainless pro carry II did its first 50 rounds and that thing shoots like a well oiled machine now. So clear skies for this gun I believe. Also might I add, this is the most accurate gun I've shot. Heres the target from the range. FYI I wasn't aiming for the X in general just chest shots. By florida law I have to wait 3 days before I can take it home and baby it. So Wednesday I'll post pics asap!








LOOK MOM!!! NO FLIERS!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Locke (Sep 7, 2009)

was that at 25 yards?


----------



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

no more like 25 feet... I generally practice from the 7 yard mark.. thats about where you would be confronted by someone.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations, it looks like your collection is on a roll.

tumbleweed


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Enjoy the new toys.... Now a few thousand rounds to reduce that group by a foot.... :buttkick:

Jeff


----------



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

JeffWard said:


> Enjoy the new toys.... Now a few thousand rounds to reduce that group by a foot.... :buttkick:
> 
> Jeff


I sure will enjoy them, well at least I didn't miss the target.


----------



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

TOF said:


> Congratulations, it looks like your collection is on a roll.
> 
> tumbleweed


Thanks :smt1099


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, you killed him, but he suffered for awhile. Congratulations on the new Kimber - Aim small, miss small. :mrgreen:


----------

